# Bear in Clare Co.(Leota)?



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

My uncle just bought some property just north of Leota in Clare Co. and I was wondering if anyone knows if or how many bears might be in that area. Does anyone maybe have a bear population link for that area? I dont plan on hunting them just yet, gotta focus on the deer for now, but I would like to maybe get some on video tape. 

Thanks


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

There's a big swamp out by the Jonesville bridge, I haven't been out there in a while but there used to be quite a few out in that area. There were also some back among the Jack pines, pretty thick stuff. Try driving some of the two tracks looking for tracks, it shouldn't take long. Good luck.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Thanks Biggbear. I will check out that area.


----------



## whitedog (May 11, 2003)

theres a fair number of bear in your area i have treed a few in that neck of the woods i dont know how many are there but theres anuff for you to get some good pic's or video with a bait pile just to the north of you in the dead stream swamp theres a lot of bear have fun and get some good video


----------



## Predator (Jul 19, 2000)

Never hunted them there but I know ther up there. I have a cabin there. Last year tracks were in the dirt road. This year my wife and daughter had one cross Old State Road in front of them.


----------



## jdt (Jun 30, 2002)

just had a hugh bear cross in front of me monday a.m. about one mile north of the clare co. line in roscommon co.


----------



## fatboy (May 8, 2002)

JDT were you on old 27 ? If so im surprised no one has hit that thing yet ! I know that everyone says that the bears by leota are down by the muskegon (sp)


----------



## jdt (Jun 30, 2002)

fatboy, yes it was on old 27!i guess im not the only one huh?


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm sitting in my cottage in Harrison right now. Maybe I'll go look for a track tomorrow morning up on Old 27. I know the Jonesville Bridge area also. That looks like a great place to find some bear!


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

A bait station for pictures should be the best bet if you don't mind hauling it. The chance of one crossing the road in front of a vehicle is pretty slim. But, it does happen as stated above.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

Where on Old 27 did you almost hit a bear.... I know of agood place you can bear hunt... send me a PM... Josh


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

My place is off of old 27 and Wilson road. I have bear braking down my apple trees, bird feeders and have seen a sow with 3 cubs ( cubs look bigger then my 114# lab). I've also got video of one feeding under the pine tree near the house in the day time. I stop putting corn in the spin feeder for a while so it would go away. I'm sure it comes back now and then at night. I have been putting in for a bear permit for 4 years now. Hope to get a permit next year. The only thing is how do I get this bear to come back in the day time? My friend to the North of my place, got a permit 3 years ago and had bear come in each night but not in the day. Sure would like to take a bear off my land.


----------



## fatboy (May 8, 2002)

Slowpoke you are real close to where we are at up there.There are alot more bears than there were 10 years ago up there.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

We are all very close. I hunt just north of you, townline creek. We used to bear hunt off of wilson road. I forgot the road that T bones it, but We had great success. But those guys running dogs dont help us out either. We have a spin feeder that was getting PUMMLED last year by a sow. She would knock it over, VERY VERY HEAVY and just eat all of our corn. Josh


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Jr.BowmanMI said:


> We are all very close. I hunt just north of you, townline creek. We used to bear hunt off of wilson road. I forgot the road that T bones it, but We had great success. But those guys running dogs dont help us out either. We have a spin feeder that was getting PUMMLED last year by a sow. She would knock it over, VERY VERY HEAVY and just eat all of our corn. Josh


Guess we do hunt close. My friend ouns both sides of townline creek on the west side. I'm just south of his.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

you must drive that green extended cab truck....... and a 4 wheeler next to the highway.....


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Jr.BowmanMI said:


> you must drive that green extended cab truck....... and a 4 wheeler next to the highway.....


I drive a White extended 3/4 ton GMC but my friend had a camo. Dodge extended cab and I lone him my red 4 wheeler to work on his food plots. He has a big dulley now. Maybe will see you up there some time.


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

There is a few in the floodwood swamp just south of leota.

It might be easier just to go to the dump S. of Harrison though :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

I drive the Blue 1500 chevy... this year will be its first time up.... Later, Josh


----------



## fatboy (May 8, 2002)

Wilson t-bones into Cornwell going east.I'm about 1/2 mile north.Green metal roof.


----------

